# Is It Safe Buying From 95epay.com?



## suppow (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi, i dont know if this is the right section, if not, any mod please feel free to move it, please let me know.

So my questions if anyone can tell me their experience with 95epay.com - i have only ever bought via paypal.
and though i havent found anything on 95epay.com, the only things i read were bad. 

I am looking to buy from nds-card.com, and while i dont put their integrity in question - seeing as they are the official sponsor -
i do wonder about 95epay.com as i do not know them and trust them.

Sadly it seems nds-card.com does not use paypal at the time, and can only be bought from using 95epay.com.
Seeing as its the sponsor i'm wondering if anyone here has had any experiences with it and what they are.

Again, i am not doubting nds-card.com, what i do put in question is 95epay.com, as i have read of phising scams relating to them,
such as here http://www.scambook.com/company/view/10795/95ePay.com - it seems the credit card data was stolen and used to buy things with.

Thanks to anyone who helps!


----------



## halpo (Aug 31, 2012)

95epay.com is fine, it's the websites using this payment service you need to be sure about!

(And check the ssl certificate, also)


----------



## Costello (Sep 1, 2012)

yep, I believe Paul Halpin above is right.
95epay.com is a payment platform used by a lot of sites, especially those that Paypal no longer allows.


----------



## suppow (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks for the clarification.


----------

